# Black bellied whistling duck in southwest ga?



## cpowel10 (Jul 1, 2015)

how common are black bellied whistling ducks in southwest ga? I'm pretty sure I've been seeing a pair  on the side of the road (basically a low spot with flooded willow trees).

This is the only pic I took that looks decent, he's sitting on a stump in the middle of the pic. He's hard to see but you can see his pinkish bill, and the black and white parts on his wing.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 1, 2015)

This time of year and into about sept/oct they are pretty common in a lot of ponds and fields.  They usually head out by duck season. YMMV


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm in Fl just below Thomasville and they started showing up on the lake about 3 yrs ago and in pretty big numbers. I see very few though come the regular season as mentioned. Very vocal bird when in flight too.


----------



## jritchey65 (Jul 2, 2015)

I hunted a place down on the coast last year for early teal and these ducks kept flying over and I had never seen them before or heard the sound they were making. I finally figured out that they were black bellied whistling ducks.  I always enjoy seeing different birds than what I am used to.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 2, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> I'm in Fl just below Thomasville and they started showing up on the lake about 3 yrs ago and in pretty big numbers. I see very few though come the regular season as mentioned. Very vocal bird when in flight too.



Yep. Many of them around here. Very dumb bird. They are lucky they migrate so early.


----------



## CPage (Jul 2, 2015)

I've seen them in our farm ponds, usually around July and August.  As mentioned above, I've never seen them during duck season.


----------



## BBond (Jul 17, 2015)

The state has documented them in the counties on the attached map.

If anyone has a photo of them in a county that the DNR has not documented them in please pm me.

Thanks


----------



## cracker4112 (Jul 17, 2015)

They are a welcome addition to the bag down here. When I was a kid, they were unheard of. Now, they are everywhere in south Florida, and quite a few all the way up to north Florida.  They aren't really migratory, can have several broods per year apparently, and aren't afraid to live in the city.  You guys up there will be pretty pleased once they get a foothold and you get to start shooting them, they are pretty delicious!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2015)

Just saw 2 about an hour ago in a cotton field mud hole down in Baker County.


----------



## TireKicker (Jul 17, 2015)

They have really moved north in Texas also. They see them all the way up into Dallas and even Oklahoma  sometimes.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 17, 2015)

I see them all year in SC coastal counties.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 18, 2015)

Saw 4 today on lowndes county


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 18, 2015)

Somebody show a picture please !!!!!!


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jul 22, 2015)

I pretty sure I have been seeing some here in Brooks County. Couldn't figure out what it was and then I read this thread. I have some pictures but they are at a distance, you can't really tell.


----------



## vrooom (Jul 22, 2015)

Not a great pic, but here is a breeding pair with small ones in SW GA


----------



## across the river (Jul 25, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> Somebody show a picture please !!!!!!



http://www.audubon.org/field-guide/bird/black-bellied-whistling-duck


----------



## Hunteradams (Jul 25, 2015)

mlandrum said:


> Somebody show a picture please !!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks Guys , never seen one??? BUT if i do ole Preacher will throw some shot at him!!!


----------



## kristacarter22 (Jun 16, 2018)

BBond said:


> The state has documented them in the counties on the attached map.
> 
> If anyone has a photo of them in a county that the DNR has not documented them in please pm me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kristacarter22 (Jun 16, 2018)

Boston Ga.  6-15-18


----------



## Long Cut (Jun 17, 2018)

Buddy sent me this earlier this week... Lee county


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 17, 2018)

Cool pic. I've been reading that the population is expanding


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 17, 2018)

looks to be a successful nesting season on Butler...babies everywhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2018)

These swamp ponds around here are full of em.


----------



## BBond (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for the Thomas County update.  Here is a current map showing the documented counties.  If anyone knows of counties not listed please PM me.
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## spencer12 (Jul 29, 2018)

Like these?


----------



## BBond (Jul 31, 2018)

spencer12 said:


> Like these?


What county were the pics taken?
Thanks


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 31, 2018)

I saw 12 on the golf course in Colquitt about 4 weeks ago.  They seemed almost tame.


----------



## BBond (Jul 31, 2018)

Lane Morrell said:


> I saw 12 on the golf course in Colquitt about 4 weeks ago.  They seemed almost tame.


Was that in Colquitt GA or Colquitt County?
Thanks


----------



## spencer12 (Jul 31, 2018)

BBond said:


> What county were the pics taken?
> Thanks


It's one already on the list. South ga. They stayed for about 3 months, could've killed them the first season but I chose not to. They left after that. Not very Wiley ducks.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 31, 2018)

Lol keeping it a secret where you have Mexican Squealers...nice.


----------



## BBond (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 1, 2018)

BBond said:


> Was that in Colquitt GA or Colquitt County?
> Thanks


Colquitt, GA.  Miller County.


----------



## BBond (Aug 1, 2018)

Lane Morrell said:


> Colquitt, GA.  Miller County.


Thanks for letting me know.  Kind of figured that was were it was as we've had alot of reports for Miller County and none so far for Colquitt County.
Thanks Again


----------

